# RBR & Hurricane Ridge



## IcemanYVR

Just a thought, but at some time this summer, we should get together and ride up to the top of Hurricane Ridge from Port Angeles.

For anyone that does not know the climb, this is a real climb, like in Europe, not just 1 or 2 or even 5 miles. It is 17 miles uphill. 24 miles from the ferry. It is not too difficult, but will make you wish you had an extra gear. 

It would be great to finish with a meal and beverage at a local pub/restaurant after the ride.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JP

I'd like that. We would need to kick around dates, but I'm in.


----------



## BenWA

IcemanYQQ said:


> Any thoughts?


I'm outta shape.


----------



## DaveT

BenWA said:


> I'm outta shape.


What restaurant? Fairholm? My old stompin' gounds.


----------



## lemonlime

There is (used to be?) a great Thai joint on the waterfront, kinda across the parking lot from the Red Lion Inn in PA.

That is an awesome climb!


----------



## Bertrand

I'd love to do it! Went up last year and it was a blast. Get the dates set up.


----------



## IcemanYVR

BenWA said:


> I'm outta shape.


yeah... right !! You're outta shape is better than most people's "in shape"


----------



## IcemanYVR

OK, I'll start. How about August 11 or 12. I'm open to other dates, but we might as well start somewhere. 

I figure if we start riding around 10:00, it will give everyone time to get there without having to wake up at dawn. It should not be too long of a ride: 2 hours max to the top, 30 minutes down, and then a hour or so for the after ride meal.

Hopefully Argentius can come this time, I know he really likes the climb as well. It's not too tough, I think about 6-7% grade average. Certainly not as bad as some of the climbs on the "Flying Wheels" century.


----------



## BenWA

IcemanYQQ said:


> yeah... right !! You're outta shape is better than most people's "in shape"


Believe me, all you have to do is ask anyone who was on last months RBR ride. 

I've been wanting to do that Hurricane Ridge ride for the longest time. I'm workin' on gettin in shape, so hopefully by later in the summer I'll be able to hang with you guys on some good climbin'!


----------



## kreger

i would like to do it, but i wont be back from riding those real climbs in europe till the weekend of the 19th


----------



## IcemanYVR

kreger said:


> i would like to do it, but i wont be back from riding those real climbs in europe till the weekend of the 19th


nothing is set in stone, I just set two dates to get started, besides, I'll take the French Alps over Hurricane Ridge any day. 

Which climbs are you doing in Europe. Are you doing the Telegraph, Galibier, Alpe D'Huez trio? I was there in 2005. they truly are epic climbs.


----------



## Argentius

The 11th and 12th of Aug would probably see me out there. Ben, I will push you up! But you have time to get into shape...

the 18th-19th I've got racing, and then on the 22nd I'm heading out of town for a few weeks, so if it's gonnna be in Aug, it'd need to be the 4th-5th or the 11th-12th.

I love that climb, though!


----------



## tyro

lemonlime said:


> There is (used to be?) a great Thai joint on the waterfront, kinda across the parking lot from the Red Lion Inn in PA.
> 
> That is an awesome climb!


It is called Thai Peppers and it is still there...my favorite place in town. I'd love to do this with you guys but I'm with BenWA. Outta shape for sure!


----------



## Bertrand

I think the dates would be ok for me. 

I'm coming from Canada, so the ferry arrives at 7:45 a.m. The return ferry leaves at 5:10 pm or 9:30 pm. So for me an 8:30 or 9 am start time would be better, but I could hang around until 10 am I suppose. 



IcemanYQQ said:


> OK, I'll start. How about August 11 or 12. I'm open to other dates, but we might as well start somewhere.
> 
> I figure if we start riding around 10:00, it will give everyone time to get there without having to wake up at dawn. It should not be too long of a ride: 2 hours max to the top, 30 minutes down, and then a hour or so for the after ride meal.
> 
> Hopefully Argentius can come this time, I know he really likes the climb as well. It's not too tough, I think about 6-7% grade average. Certainly not as bad as some of the climbs on the "Flying Wheels" century.


----------



## IcemanYVR

tyro said:


> It is called Thai Peppers and it is still there...my favorite place in town. I'd love to do this with you guys but I'm with BenWA. Outta shape for sure!


Don't worry about being out of shape, it's not terribly difficult, just tough to do real fast. I don't think this will be a race because if Argentius comes, the rest of us should just hand him the trophy.

Thai Food: I am not so fond of anything Thai at the moment as I picked up some kind virus in Thailand and am still sick three weeks later. The only plus is the 20+ pounds I have lost.


----------



## IcemanYVR

Bertrand said:


> I think the dates would be ok for me.
> 
> I'm coming from Canada, so the ferry arrives at 7:45 a.m. The return ferry leaves at 5:10 pm or 9:30 pm. So for me an 8:30 or 9 am start time would be better, but I could hang around until 10 am I suppose.


Are you coming from the Island, or Vancouver. I am coming from Vancouver, and I plan on just driving to Port Angeles, but as I am writing, I will check the ferry schedule.

We can just as easy start at 9:30, I don't think it's too big a deal.


----------



## Travis

hey guys, haven't had the chance to join in any of your other PNW rides but would be interested. I am heading to Europe for some climbing and would love to go prior. Any thoughts to one of the next couple of weekends? In any case, would love to lantern rouge the ride with you guys

cheers, Travis


----------



## Travis

love the climb to Paradise also .... thinking it and Hurricane would be pretty similar?


----------



## s2ktaxi

hopefully, I'll be back in form by then as well


----------



## BenWA

Allan,

Do you have any data on the Hurry Ridge ride besides that it's 17 miles of climing? Like total elevation? Gradient? Just curious what we're in for.

p.s., if you srsly lost 20 lbs, you must climb like a hare on coke now!


----------



## IcemanYVR

The Details:

Hurricane Ridge: 17 miles long with 5,240 vertical feet of climbing with an average gradient of 5.8%.

Under Tour de France ratings, that would make it most likely a Category 1 climb, especially if a mountain top finish at the end of a stage.


----------



## kreger

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/1206669


----------



## Bertrand

*Coming from Victoria*

I'm coming from Victoria via the Coho ferry, so it's an easy trip for me, although I am tied to the ferry schedule. 



IcemanYQQ said:


> Are you coming from the Island, or Vancouver. I am coming from Vancouver, and I plan on just driving to Port Angeles, but as I am writing, I will check the ferry schedule.
> 
> We can just as easy start at 9:30, I don't think it's too big a deal.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Travis said:


> In any case, would love to lantern rouge the ride with you guys


Sorry - I've got standing dibs on the lantern rouge position on any RBR PNW rides!

So, I guess it's time to start the hill repeats so I'll be ready by August.....


----------



## Travis

okay, so its a little worse than longmire to paradise ... I am sure their will be tailwind or something to make it worthwhile


----------



## IcemanYVR

Travis said:


> ... I am sure their will be tailwind or something to make it worthwhile


Didn't you know, there's always a tailwind from the Northwest in the PNW in July/August


----------



## Spinnerman

The best way to do this climb is by starting in Dungeness at the State park and riding to Port Angeles to get a good warm up before doing the climb. It will also give everyone a chance to socialize before getting into the rhythm of climbing.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Iceman:

Congrats on the new R3! What happened to your eBay win from last year?

With a lifetime warranty that only applies to the original owner, I'll probably keep my Solist for a long time. But I'll probably be bringing my Look to Hurrican Ridge for its compact gearing.


----------



## IcemanYVR

ChilliConCarnage said:



> Iceman:
> 
> Congrats on the new R3! What happened to your eBay win from last year?
> 
> With a lifetime warranty that only applies to the original owner, I'll probably keep my Solist for a long time. But I'll probably be bringing my Look to Hurrican Ridge for its compact gearing.


I sold the Specialized. It had no "soul", most of you will know what I mean. I went in to the shop to buy a C50 or Paris, but I made the mistake of picking up an R3 Frameset. One word... WOW  I opted for the Ultegra instead of the Dura-Ace. The bike is 17.5lbs from the factory.... with Ultegra AND pedals. Oh yeah... it also rides real nice. :thumbsup: 

Oh come on, bring the Soloist. You know you want to... just put a 27 tooth cassette on the back. You'll climb like the wind.


----------



## Argentius

Ah, you don't even need a 27, Hurricane Ridge ain't that steep. It's a pretty climb, for sure...

I mean, you could do the whole climb in the big ring if you wanted and -- er, crap. Maybe you shouldn't listen to me.

Heh, in any case, the other note is to make sure you pocket some $$$ with you on the ride. I know it's SOP for many but I often don't, and the ranger station charges $5 (I think) for cyclists to enter the park, though the entry ticket is good fer a few days.

If any are up for it, I might recommend the "full loop," starting like was mentioned above in Dungeness, but heading down the other side of Hurricane and then back up. 2 climbs of about 17 miles, 2 descents, and a warmup, makes for about 40-odd miles of pedalling.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

IcemanYQQ said:


> Oh come on, bring the Soloist. You know you want to... just put a 27 tooth cassette on the back. You'll climb like the wind.


I'm pretty sure it's going to be the Look or the Argon18 I bring with me. The Look has all light parts and lightweight wheels in addition to the 50-36 - I built it specifically like that so I could start training on hills more - so, it's perfect for this ride!

And +1 to the warmup before the climb idea. :thumbsup: 



Argentius said:


> Ah, you don't even need a 27, Hurricane Ridge ain't that steep. It's a pretty climb, for sure... I mean, you could do the whole climb in the big ring if you wanted....


If only I had the lightweight build of a 12-year old girl as well - Show off!  



IcemanYQQ said:


> I I opted for the Ultegra instead of the Dura-Ace. The bike is 17.5lbs from the factory.... with Ultegra AND pedals. Oh yeah... it also rides real nice.


I went with Ultegra on my Cervelo as well. I knew I didn't deserve the Dura-ace, but I did want all the upgraded parts that came on the Dura-ace model, so I asked them to switch out the wheels, brakes, stem, saddle, etc. I think the wheel upgrade (from Shimano 550s or Easton Vistas to Easton Circuits) was a good choice, and it shaved nearly a pound from the bike.

If yours came with the Diamante Pro light tires - they ride nicely and are hella light, but mine got cut up pretty quickly.


----------



## tyro

IcemanYQQ said:


> Don't worry about being out of shape, it's not terribly difficult, just tough to do real fast. I don't think this will be a race because if Argentius comes, the rest of us should just hand him the trophy.


Ok, I'll just bring up the rear so that I can guard for bear and cougar attacks. :wink:

I ride 5 miles up the ridge road on my mountain bike pretty regularly. The entrance to the road is just down from my house. I hit it after work on these long summer days. Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## tyro

Dang! The 11th and 12th are definitely off for me. I've got some business meetings those days. Oh well, maybe next time...


----------



## IcemanYVR

Now that most are aware that we are trying to plan a ride, I'm trying to nail down a day for our Calendars.

It seems most or fine with the 11/12 of August. 

My vote is for Saturday the 11th. Let's see what the others think.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Staurday, August 11th @ 10AM sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## IcemanYVR

I think 9:30am might be better. There was a forum member who mentioned that in an earlier post.

BTW, how those legs shaping up


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

IcemanYQQ said:


> I think 9:30am might be better. There was a forum member who mentioned that in an earlier post.
> 
> BTW, how those legs shaping up


OK - 9:30am it is - that means I'll have to wake my lazy arse up early on a Saturday to make the 7:55am Edmonds-Kingston ferry.

My legs are not great, but now they have less weight to carry. I went from 187.5 lbs a couple of months ago to 157.5 today. I hope to possibly dip down into the 140s by August.

How's your special Thai diet going?


----------



## IcemanYVR

ChilliConCarnage said:


> How's your special Thai diet going?


I'm eating now, the nice thing is I lost about 23 pounds in the whole ordeal, and with riding, I haven't put any of the weight back on. I hope to lose about 20 more pounds, then I can hang with Ben on the climb


----------



## s2ktaxi

ok, I'm in - but I do have to drop some pounds... gained about 10 lbs in the last 2 months that I'm having trouble losing...


----------



## BenWA

IcemanYQQ said:


> I hope to lose about 20 more pounds, then I can hang with Ben on the climb


You mean hang with me at the back of the group so you can push me up the hill a la Argentius?  

Good news is I'm trying hard to get some shape into my legs, did 55 yesterday (longest ride of year so far) with mad hills. Also, I found a good climb to do longer sustained repeats on about 2 miles from my house (the hill from Montlake Bvd up Capitol Hill). Now I have no excuse to squeeze in an hour or 45 minute workout after work during the week. And I plan to ride to work in Redmond on days that I'm not working in the field (about 25 mi each way).

There's a chance that I'll be going to Argentina in August to ski some gnar, but if I don't then I'm on this Hurry Ridge ride like ants on candy.


----------



## tyro

I'm out. I'll have to catch you guys next time. Plus, I don't even have a friggin road bike yet. Can I still post here?


----------



## Bertrand

I should be able to make it. Someone has to be the lantern rouge.


----------



## IcemanYVR

Bertrand said:


> I should be able to make it. Someone has to be the lantern rouge.


I don't think the "Lantern Rouge" is a given  I think you may have a fight on your hands...


----------



## s2ktaxi

this is going to be an interesting ride... everyone fighting to be the last rider  We won't be getting anywhere very quickly...


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

IcemanYQQ said:


> I don't think the "Lantern Rouge" is a given  I think you may have a fight on your hands...


In light of my accident, I can now firmly lay claim to the lantern rouge spot!

In fact, I will probably not be healed enough to be able to make the ride next month - which sucks, because I've been training specifically for it for a while now. :cryin: 

I hope everybody has a good time! Maybe I'll come to cheer everybody on, or toughen it out like Vino and ride anyway. But probably not.


----------



## BenWA

ChilliConCarnage said:


> In light of my accident, I can now firmly lay claim to the lantern rouge spot!
> 
> In fact, I will probably not be healed enough to be able to make the ride next month - which sucks, because I've been training specifically for it for a while now. :cryin:
> 
> I hope everybody has a good time! Maybe I'll come to cheer everybody on, or toughen it out like Vino and ride anyway. But probably not.


Dang, that sucks. Hope you heal up fast, whether for the sake of joining us on the ride or just for the sake of being healthy again.


----------



## Gnarly 928

You all have a good time. It sounds like the type ride I really enjoy, but I have a race in Canada (near Pentiction) that weekend that a friend organizes and that I've promised him to come to..
Don Hanson
East of Portland..


----------



## Travis

the 11th at 930a sounds good to me, anyone want to carpool from Edmonds? I have a 2 bike rack but also throw bikes in the back of my landcruiser frequently (meaning 3 will fit)

just came back from col du galibier and mt ventoux so I know without a doubt how slow I can climb


----------



## JP

It looks like I can get away and join you guys. Argent says I don't need a 27. Heck, I'm gonna bring a 25! But I'll have three chainwheels.


----------



## Argentius

I might be up to carpool...

Um, I think I might've missed this bit. Where are we meeting up for the ride?


----------



## Travis

I'm open on the ride length

the ferry seems to leave every 30 minutes and it looks like Kingston to PA is 1hr and 15min. I am happy to drive 2 others and live in Kirkland ... we can coordinate on which ferry to take


----------



## BenWA

.........


----------



## BenWA

I'm probably gonna fly out from Renton, weather depending (knock on wood). Anyone know how far the PA airport is from the meeting spot? Do we even have a meeting spot designated? 

Otherwise, if weather is looking lousy, I'm up for carpooling from Seattle


----------



## Argentius

That's what I was askin', I haven't heard about a meeting spot. Somewhere's in teh PA area? Last time I did this ride, we started in Sequim, but the ride from there to PA was stoopid. Anyone knowing of a good place?


----------



## BenWA

I wouldn't object to meeting somewhere at/near the airport...  

Maybe something like so?:

http://www.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=e...3,-123.450279&spn=0.077616,0.159645&z=13&om=1

Looks like 24 miles to the top of the climb, if I'm reading it right...and would give some nice warmup time down in the flats of PA. 

Or we could take Spinnerman's suggestion and you guys start at Dungeness park and meet me at the base of Hurry Ridge Rd....

What say ye?

p.s., where does the non-Victoria ferry come in?

p.p.s, I highly doubt that I personally would be up for the "full loop" as described by Argent, I assume that's 10,000+ ft of climbing?


----------



## IcemanYVR

I will be coming in on the Port Townsend ferry, or I will drive the whole way around?

I think we should stick to the original idea, some flats to warm up, and then reach for the sky.

Where is Dungeness Park, is that near Dungeness Golf Course?


----------



## Argentius

Oops, looks like I confused what and where dungeness park was, previously... but it's google mappable. If you take the port townsend ferry, you should bring your car or set up a carpool (that's what my team did on a previous ride) since it is about 30 miles from Pt Townsend to Dungeness, says Google Maps.

Anyone ridden Whiskey Bend road? Apparently that is the "other side" of Hurricane Ridge that I was thinking of, FWIW.

So in conclusion, Dungeness to Pt Angeles and then up seems like a good plan. Ben, I'll PM you on the details, but starting in Pt Angeles means a whole 2 miles warmup before the hill!


----------



## BenWA

yeah, that's true. Looks like about ~18 miles from Dungeness park to the bottom of Hurry Ridge rd.


----------



## IcemanYVR

I'd be very willing to carpool from Seattle. I would need a ride for one and a bike.


----------



## burntbizzkit

May I join you guys?

I would be driving up from Bremerton by myself, unless someone lives on this side of the water and either a) has room for me in their car or b) wants to ride with me in my car.

I don't have a bike rack, but I need to buy one, so this is a good excuse. :thumbsup:


----------



## llvllatt

I'd like to go, but I've got some big race on the 12th that my coach doesn't want me to miss


----------



## Travis

so I'm good with dungeness park and driving

I can take 2 definitely, maybe 3 if we crush some bikes in the back of the landcruiser. I live in Kirkland and can meet somewhere around there, pick-up along the way, or meet at the Edmonds ferry landing whatever works. Sorry Bremerton is a little out of the way 

Iceman and Argentis, if you want to pool let me know and how you want to tag up. Argentis we met at Seward late last year where I tried Cat 5 and got dropped 8 laps in ... sure you fared much better that day.


----------



## burntbizzkit

Travis said:


> Sorry Bremerton is a little out of the way


Hey, no worries, thanks for considering, ha.. I was just offering to give others a lift if in the same area. I know I'm in the middle of nowhere 

Also, I got a bike rack today, so I'm happy.


----------



## IcemanYVR

Travis said:


> so I'm good with dungeness park and driving
> 
> I can take 2 definitely, maybe 3 if we crush some bikes in the back of the landcruiser. I live in Kirkland and can meet somewhere around there, pick-up along the way, or meet at the Edmonds ferry landing whatever works. Sorry Bremerton is a little out of the way
> 
> Iceman and Argentis, if you want to pool let me know and how you want to tag up. Argentis we met at Seward late last year where I tried Cat 5 and got dropped 8 laps in ... sure you fared much better that day.


Thanks Travis, it looks like I may just take you up on the offer, and drive to Kirkland.

I'm OK with Dungeness Park. According to Google Earth, it looks like a 1/2 hour warm up before the climb.

I'm going up Baker on Monday, so it should be a nice warm-up


----------



## Bertrand

My brother and I will be landing in Pt Angeles without a vehicle, so I won't be able to get out to Dungeness State Park to start. I will probably find a way to hook up on route. What route will you be taking to Port Angeles from Dungeness? 

Considering my shape this year, if I started up Hurricane Ridge Road when I get in to PA at 8 am, You guys would probably catch me before I got to the Ranger Station.


----------



## BenWA

Bertrand, when you say "landing", do you mean airplane or ferry? Cuz I (and probably Argent) are gonna start at the PA airport, and figure out somewhere to ride around in that vicinity as a warmup prior to meeting up with the rest of the crew coming from Dungeness. So maybe we could meet up with you and your brother at/near the airport/ferry landing.


----------



## BenWA

IcemanYQQ said:


> I'm going up Baker on Monday, so it should be a nice warm-up


cool, where are you starting? I used to do that ride all the time when I lived in B'ham.


----------



## Bertrand

We will be coming in on the Coho Ferry. So meeting up at the airport would probably work well.


----------



## IcemanYVR

BenWA said:


> cool, where are you starting? I used to do that ride all the time when I lived in B'ham.


We are starting from Costco in Abbotsford, BC at 9:00 am. I imagine we will be at the intersection of HWY 547 & HWY 9 around 9:30 or so. I will PM you my cell phone number. It would be cool if you could join us.


----------



## IcemanYVR

BenWA said:


> cool, where are you starting? I used to do that ride all the time when I lived in B'ham.


If anyone is interested, I posted a brief ride report here with a couple of photos.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1148278#post1148278


----------



## IcemanYVR

For those who have subscribed to this thread, we have a current thread with the final plans

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=102947

BTW, this is the biggest thread I have started, ever, anywhere


----------

